# Any classical music or opera got curse like Shakespear Macbeth?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I wonder if there are mythos about this in classical or opera, music that is cursed, if there is sutch thing?

Film sometime are cursed look Poltergeist curse, look The Crow 1


----------

